# Fragen zu Applets



## hannes68 (12. Jul 2004)

ich habe vor ein größerses projekt mit java zum programmieren aber vorab ein paar fragen:

1.gibt es ein programm oder eclipse plugin wo ich die schaltflächen oder knöpfe per klick einfügen kann änlich wie bei vb ?

2.kann man das aussehen eines applets verändern (form und hintergrund)

3.kann man ein datenbank importiren mit den man dan arbeiten kann 

4.geht es das wenn ich auf ein button im applet klicke sich ein untermenü öffnet oder sich ein neues applet öffnet oder am besten wie in programmen wo ich im hauptmnü bin und dan zb auf option gehe 


gibt es auch eine anleitung in den sowas geanu steht ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jul 2004)

hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.gibt es ein programm oder eclipse plugin wo ich die schaltflächen oder knöpfe per klick einfügen kann änlich wie bei vb ?


Ja, so etwas gibts auch für Eclipse. Diese Frage stellst Du am besten noch einmal in dieses Unterforum: IDE und Tools


			
				hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.kann man das aussehen eines applets verändern (form und hintergrund)


Form? Was meinst Du mit Form? der vom Browser für das Applet reservierte rechteckige Ausschnitt? Das kann man nicht ändern. Aber mit geschicktem Einsatz von Farben kann man es aber so aussehen lassen. Wenn die Hintergrundfarbe des Applets die gleiche ist, wie die der einbettenden Webseite, ist kein Übergang zu erkennen und das Applet könnte so quasi beliebige Formen imitieren. Hintergründe sind nahezu beliebig anpassbar.


			
				hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.kann man ein datenbank importiren mit den man dan arbeiten kann


Eine Anbindung eines Applets an eine Datenbank ist grundsätzlich möglich.


			
				hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4.geht es das wenn ich auf ein button im applet klicke sich ein untermenü öffnet oder sich ein neues applet öffnet oder am besten wie in programmen wo ich im hauptmnü bin und dan zb auf option gehe


Du meinst so etwas wie eine Menüleiste? Auch das geht, ist aber programmiertechnisch etwas aufwändiger. Es gibt hier verschiedene Möglichkeiten so etwas, oder etwas ähnliches zu realisieren.


			
				hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es auch eine anleitung in den sowas geanu steht ?


Wenn Du bei Google die passenden Stichworte eingibst, findest Du auf jeden Fall etwas.


----------



## hannes68 (12. Jul 2004)

gut jetzt habe ich zb ein applet wo ein button start und beenden ist bei start soll sich jetzt ein neues menü aufbauen wie geht das quellcode!!

und beenden!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jul 2004)

Sorry, mit Quellcode kann ich leider nicht dienen. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Hinweis:
In einem AWT-Applet kann so etwas mit einem Objekt der Klasse PopupMenu und unter Swing mit JPopupMenu bewerkstelligt werden. Außerdem vorstellbar wäre unter AWT ein Objekt der Klasse Choice und unter Swing eins der Klasse JComboBox.


----------

